# Minka's promise to self



## Minka (Jul 9, 2007)

I need to desperately lose weight. It's gotten to the point where I am avoiding going out in case I see somebody who knew me years ago. Cause I hate for them to see me this way. 

I used to be so thin, I worked so hard at it though - 4 hours excercise a day and I lived on Diet Coke (Not healthy at all). 
Anyway years ago I was put on a Cortisone (sp???) & put on heaps of weight. I tried so hard to lose it but was bloated from medication & was not seeing results. Anyway thats around when I met my husband & I got comfortable & really started to let myself go. I wasn't motivated cause I wasn't seeing results on my body & it was easy to miss the gym & go out & eat the same portions that he was eating. 

I'm not making excuses . I am this size because I let myself get to this size. I put other things before my health. The thing is it was always one extreme or another. Dieting or binging!!! I never just ate healthily!

Anyway 2 kids & 7 years later I need to lose 24kg. 

How do I plan to do this???

- I will make healthy options. No more junk food, and lots more salads
- I will put my health first 
- I will go to the gym 4 times a week & on other days will dance around with my kids or take them to the park for a walk and a play


My aim is to get down to a size 10 (australian). I need to do this not just for myself but for my kids. I want my kids to see a healthy mum. I don't want them to have the same relationship with food that I have. I want them to eat good food & enjoy it because that's what they saw their mum doing. I want them to excercise for enjoyment not because they need to lose weight. 

I will keep you posted on my success!!!


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Jul 9, 2007)

do it!!!!!!!


----------



## Minka (Jul 16, 2007)

Update: 

1 week into it & i've lost 3.5kg. Yeah!!!!!! I'm so happy

What i've been eating: 

Breakfast:   Omlette with lots & lots of veges (capsicum, onion, snow peas, tomato)
Snack: Low fat cheese & celery
Lunch: Large salad with chicken or meat
Snack: Fruit 
Dinner: Large salad with meat/fish or chicken

Also drinking lots & lots of water (this is so hard to do as it's winter now)

Excercise: 
lots of walking & dancing around with kids!!


----------



## Lissa (Jul 16, 2007)

Good on you keep it up! Keep us posted. It may motivate me to do something too!


----------



## Minka (Jul 26, 2007)

I have lost another 1.5kg. So all up 5kg in 2.5 weeks!!! I'm so happy. My clothes which were too small have started to feel loose. Have lost enough so that people are starting to notice. 

I have kept to my new eating plan. Lots of fruit & veges. I eat vegetables at every meal. 

The only thing that i've been slack about is exercising. I haven't been to the gym at all this week. I must try to go at least 5 days next week!!

I must also increase my water intake. Have dropped to just over a litre a day.


----------

